# Disabilitare i Moduli del Kernel "Inutili"

## antonellocaroli

Stavo cercando di capire come disabilitare alcuni moduli che mi sembrano che non mi servono.

Ho provato a crearmi il file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

e scriverci dentro blacklist NOME_MODULO

e dopo dare update-modules

ma qui mi dice che il comando non esiste

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ne sono sicuro ma update-modules e' un comando obsoleto e non e' piu' necessario utilizzarlo ti basta mettere in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist per far si che venga letto all'avvio e non carichi automaticamente i moduli in blacklist

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non ne sono sicuro ma update-modules e' un comando obsoleto e non e' piu' necessario utilizzarlo ti basta mettere in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist per far si che venga letto all'avvio e non carichi automaticamente i moduli in blacklist

 

Si ho letto anche io in giro che é un comando obsoleto...ma mettendo solo in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   al riavvio il modulo me lo ritrovo caricato....

----------

## antonellocaroli

EDIT: post doppio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Si ho letto anche io in giro che é un comando obsoleto...ma mettendo solo in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   al riavvio il modulo me lo ritrovo caricato....

 

Si probabilmente perche' si deve chiamare blacklist.conf (l'importante e' l'estensione), infatti se guardiamo il servizioche li legge

```
        local dirs="/usr/lib/modules-load.d /run/modules-load.d /etc/modules-load.d"

        local basenames files fn x y

        for x in $dirs; do

                [ ! -d $x ] && continue

                for y in $x/*.conf; do

                        [ -f $y ] && basenames="${basenames}\n${y##*/}"

                done

        done
```

si vede che fa il loop su tutti i file *.conf

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   Si ho letto anche io in giro che é un comando obsoleto...ma mettendo solo in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   al riavvio il modulo me lo ritrovo caricato.... 
> 
> Si probabilmente perche' si deve chiamare blacklist.conf (l'importante e' l'estensione), infatti se guardiamo il servizioche li legge
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No neanche chiamandolo blacklist.conf funziona....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> No neanche chiamandolo blacklist.conf funziona....

 

Che modulo stai cercando di mettere in blacklist? Ho appena provato con snd_hda_intel e funziona.

----------

## antonellocaroli

diversi moduli che hanno a che fare con pata...tipo pata_sil680, pata_hpt366, pata_oldpiix ecc

come hai editato il file? scrivendo blacklist snd_hda_intel?

puoi postarmi il contenuto del file blacklist.conf?

non é che a me non funziona perché uso Genkernel?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> come hai editato il file? scrivendo blacklist snd_hda_intel?
> 
> puoi postarmi il contenuto del file blacklist.conf?

 

Esattamente con quello che hai scritto te

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> non é che a me non funziona perché uso Genkernel?

 

No, anche io uso genkernel

EDIT: forse devi ricreare initramfs con genkernel

----------

## antonellocaroli

Si, in effetti ho verificato...su alcuni moduli funziona

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Si, in effetti ho verificato...su alcuni moduli funziona

 

Probabilmente quelli che non funzionano sono caricati con initramfs quindi come detto nell'edit devi ricreare initramfs con genkernel.

----------

